# Searching For A Crest CRE 55467 15 Amp Controller



## AJ O'Pry (Jul 8, 2021)

Hello Fellow G Enthusiasts!
I am searching for a Crest CRE 55467 15 am Controller. If anybody has one or knows of a place that might have one for sale (or even a suggestion for another controller that I could use temporarily) I would appreciate it very much. Thanks. Enjoy your trains everyday! AJ the Teacher


----------

